# 18 M looking for someone who beat or overcame sa



## firstguy5000 (Aug 26, 2015)

I need a accountability partner who could also be my mentor or maybe just someone who wants to join me on this journey of beating SA. reply if your truly interested and if your active.


----------



## vintern (Sep 17, 2015)

I currently still have sa. I've been having it since I 2nd grade and I'm 18 now..I would def like to join you on trying to get over it because forreal its horrible.


----------

